# Low Confidence



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:-( Its really tough when your confidence in knocked, I've been there and its not any fun at all. I really feel for you. Did you have her vetted when you purchased her?
I'd suggest getting her tack, back and teeth looked at, just to rule out any pain issues. If all of that is good, then possibly a trainer/instructor, to help you both work together and get you back your confidence.

Do you ride out alone? Maybe she's napping....


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*I have to agree!*

I too feel for you! Confidence lacking is a bummer! You may have to use a trusted mare or gelding to bring your confidence back into play until you get the problem resolved with your mare.

As said above, definately get those things checked! Make sure once your vet and teeth issues are checked and good, check into that tack! If everything checks out alright, time to look at the behavior!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Never fails to amaze me how people will take a horse in and expect them to be perfect without allowing the horse time to adjust to the new surroundings, new people, new methods, etc. etc.... Of course, I'm assuming that this horse was moved when you bought her. I'm assuming that far more than a new owner changed in her life.

That said, why don't you just tack her up and lead her around yourself. Do ground work. Get to know her, her signals for when she's attentive, inattentive, frustrated, being naughty. Tack her up and mount, then dismount. Little steps. Do you have an enclosed area/arena you can ride in? When you're ready, then ride at a walk only in the arena. Move on from there... little steps... communication is the key. She will let you know when she is unhappy before the trouble starts, but you have to know how she is telling you.


----------



## BrittAnne (Jun 29, 2008)

I hate it when there are confidence blows, I have a probelm with that some too! Maybe you can ride someone elses horse kinda like your mare but not bad, and get your confidence back well you have a friend or trainer riding your mare with you! But like said before I would have the vet look at her! And if you are scared she will take off with you or buck when you start riding her, why don't you try to lounge her before you ride? Just to get out any extra energy!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Never fails to amaze me how people will take a horse in and expect them to be perfect without allowing the horse time to adjust to the new surroundings, new people, new methods, etc. etc.... Of course, I'm assuming that this horse was moved when you bought her. I'm assuming that far more than a new owner changed in her life.
> 
> That said, why don't you just tack her up and lead her around yourself. Do ground work. Get to know her, her signals for when she's attentive, inattentive, frustrated, being naughty. Tack her up and mount, then dismount. Little steps. Do you have an enclosed area/arena you can ride in? When you're ready, then ride at a walk only in the arena. Move on from there... little steps... communication is the key. She will let you know when she is unhappy before the trouble starts, but you have to know how she is telling you.



She wasnt moved when I bought her. I bought her off someone that agists where I do so the only thing that has changed is the owner. There is a large round yard there that I have been riding in.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She does need her teeth done so maybe that is also making her a bit cranky. Im selling one of my saddles so I can pay for it to be proparly done. I didnt get a vet checked when I bought her because I had only 1 night to decide if I wanted her or not. I plan on getting a trainer/instructor to help me with her but at the moment we cant affored it. I will be getting someone out to get her teeth done this month.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't ride her until you float her teeth. How about just hanging out with her or doing ground work with her. If she's in pain you're not going to be able to make any progress or build confidence .


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, pain would definitely be an issue. Sounds like now you are closer to being on track again. Looking for causes puts you in the power position again in a way... 

Since she hasn't been moved, I agree with whats been posted -- check for pain and take it slow -- for both of you!

Good luck.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I talked to my parents and they said we could get her teeth floated this week.


----------



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you found your problem! Tell us how it goes [=


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She is getting her teeth done this Sunday. Hopefully she will try to be nice to the dentist. Where I'm agisting her the bloke that owns the land said that the chewing, head throwing ect is from her teeth so hopefully it will be a nicer ride after. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She got her teeth floated yesterday, didnt like the dentist too much [went to bite him] I couldnt ride today but I will try and ride her tomorrow and see if she is any better. 

Cheers


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Let us know how it goes. 
I think everyone who has had a horse has gone through some sort of confidence issue at some time. I had a bad fall and was injured enough I couldn't ride for 3 months last year. The first time I got on I was scared to death and could only stay on for a short time. 
If nothing else you need to at least get her tacked up and sit on her. Just sitting helps a lot. Then take a few steps and a few more and pretty soon you've gone a mile. Time in the saddle is the best cure for what ails you


----------



## x3ethx (Dec 22, 2008)

you shud try and get some lessons booked with a proffesional it helped with me 

good luck x


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Well I was all set and was going to ride her then somepeople lefted there horses in the arena, and there was no way I was going to ride with other horses around. So I just groomed her and stuff then went. Mum said I could ride tomorrow though so I'm happy about that, thats if he has moved is horses by then.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

x3ethx said:


> you shud try and get some lessons booked with a proffesional it helped with me
> 
> good luck x


Yeah I have been looking for someone to do lessons. That will be my goal next year 

Cheers


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

how can you tell if a horse needs their teeth floated? I bought mine two months ago and she does funny things with her heads when she's not fighting me on other stuff. I don't know when it was last done. How often should it be done and is it done by a vet?


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

Well i really don't know what to say. Just take a deep breath i guess.lol. i'm so sorry i'm not much of a help. i've never really had confidence issues, which has sometimes gotten me into trouble.lol. Just remember that your in control and your the leader. sometimes if i feel a little weird or whatever i just think that. Also the teeth could have been a problem. please tell us how that's going.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

babyruth1984 said:


> how can you tell if a horse needs their teeth floated? I bought mine two months ago and she does funny things with her heads when she's not fighting me on other stuff. I don't know when it was last done. How often should it be done and is it done by a vet?


Some typical signs are dropping grain when eating, head tossing while eating and also with the bit, sensitivity when brushing around the jaw... those are the main things I have noticed. usually a vet or an equine dentist does it. A vet should be able to tell you if your horse's teeth need to be done.

As for how often -- it depends on the horse and their lifestyle. Anywhere from basically never (or like every 5 years, or depending on age) to three times a year. The more forage and free grazing that a horse does, typically the less often they need their teeth done. the more they live off of grain, the more often they need it.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Didnt ride today either, the horses were still in the arena and now they have got wire joining a paddock. I might chase the horses into the paddock and leave them in there while I use the arena. My aunty is also up for christmas and she owns horses so I think thats going to help me too. I will give you guys a update when I do ride her it will proparly be after christmas.


Have a good Christmas day!


----------



## x3ethx (Dec 22, 2008)

CrazyChester said:


> Yeah I have been looking for someone to do lessons. That will be my goal next year
> 
> Cheers


Good luck 

not tht ull need it... ull get on just fine... you'll see 

x


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I get that too. I can ride great with a horse that I'm confident in (one's I KNOW will not buck/bolt etc.) but when I'm on a spooky horse, I lose all confidence and end up going into a defensive two-point position in canter!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I know where you're coming from. I've been there and it's no fun. Especially since it's so hard to get that confidence back. I would get her checked out by a vet to rule out any pain issues. If that's not the problem, I would get a good trainer/instructor. Have them work your horse and she should gradually become more reliable. Otherwise, if you're really scared to ride her and you don't feel safe or comfortable on her, it might not be worth keeping her. The whole point of having horses is to enjoy yourself and have the horse enjoy being with you in return. You want a really dead broke, quiet, and patient horse to build your confidence.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

This is a very old thread! Hmmm I guess while I'm here I will give an update.

So I have owned her for 5 months now, we just stuck to ground work for most of it. I finally got back on YAY!! We had our 6th ride together yesterday, I fell off on our 5th ride but I hopped back on and kept going with it. We havent gone any faster then a walk and we have had one ride out of the round yard.

She is still fighting the bit alot. She is in one of these http://www.tds-saddlers.com/ProductImages/18151.JPG. Do you think i should change it to a O ring snaffle or a D ring or just leave her with the Tom Thumb?


----------



## sunny7horse (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah basically what everyone else said but I have something to add. I think you should also just like lead her around. Take her around to graze, groom her really well, give her a bath, lounge her. Everything that doesn't have to do with getting on so you can get used to her.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thats what I have been doing for the last 4 months. I take her for walks, groom...Lounging her is a little hard because she kicks out and bucks, the round yard is very small and she could get kick me, so thats a no no...


----------



## MistyRose (Jul 25, 2008)

I am back into horses for 4 years now. I have been moving too quickly. Last weekend I finally concentrated on walking and turning. When I found my lazy boy being responsive, we kicked it up a notch. I didn't move past a trot. I too have a fear of being thrown. I know in my head niether of mine would do it intentionally. It is me. I know I ride better than I think I do, but I don't feel it. So last weekend, I spent totally focused on my boy and myself and a close connection. Very slow and gentle. After an hour- mind you, I have had him two years- I felt confident enough to turn at a trot and found my balance clear and matching him. I felt so good-best in 4 years. He was relaxed and comfortable-yet lazy-as he is that. But the next day, he was eager to see me. I felt it was a great gain. I am gaining comfort in leading him- as he is pushy- we do a lot of turns- until he relaxes. Important thing to remember, do what you are confident doing. If you walk until you master that- you are showing a good leader. Thank you for the post. This is the first time, I have shared my confidence problem. You are an inspiration.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

MistyRose said:


> I am back into horses for 4 years now. I have been moving too quickly. Last weekend I finally concentrated on walking and turning. When I found my lazy boy being responsive, we kicked it up a notch. I didn't move past a trot. I too have a fear of being thrown. I know in my head niether of mine would do it intentionally. It is me. I know I ride better than I think I do, but I don't feel it. So last weekend, I spent totally focused on my boy and myself and a close connection. Very slow and gentle. After an hour- mind you, I have had him two years- I felt confident enough to turn at a trot and found my balance clear and matching him. I felt so good-best in 4 years. He was relaxed and comfortable-yet lazy-as he is that. But the next day, he was eager to see me. I felt it was a great gain. I am gaining comfort in leading him- as he is pushy- we do a lot of turns- until he relaxes. Important thing to remember, do what you are confident doing. If you walk until you master that- you are showing a good leader. Thank you for the post. This is the first time, I have shared my confidence problem. You are an inspiration.


Slow and Steady wins the race! Glad I was an inspiration, keep up the good work.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

You have to just think " Im going to get on and ride and nothing bad is going to happen, and I AM A GOOD RIDER AND I CAN RIDE ANYTHING!" lol it workd i have used it.


----------

